# Captain needed



## NoEvo (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking for an experienced , dependable 100t captain for a position on 135' crew boat in the oil field . PM me for more info , I will return your call as directly as possible ..


----------



## NoEvo (Mar 29, 2012)

14/7 schedule , I'm not a employment service .. Tired of the quality of captains my boss keeps sending me from the placement service !! Need someone interested in a career in the offshore oil industry .. I work for a small company .. I've area day have a strong crew , I just need one more .. All of my crew are from Pensacola / mobile area .. Like family .. Need an experienced capt .. Pay will depend on exp.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Are there any positions for an Entry level employee within your company? I'm looking for a nice career...


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

PM Sent


----------

